# Decision



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well I posted my application for working partner of a nz citizen on tues evening and it was received in Thursday. This morning it was transferred to NZ immigration in London for processing and this afternoon it said my application has been processed and sent to my address provided with the decision and passport.

I assume because all is being returned it's possible the visa has been approved ? I didn't expect this to be so quick ( less than a week) 

I just hope the decision is positive and all go! 
Otherwise surely I would have been contacted to provide other info?? 

Has this happened to anyone else? 
Obviously excited to see a decision has been made so quickly 

Thanks J


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

janicebrown77 said:


> Well I posted my application for working partner of a nz citizen on tues evening and it was received in Thursday. This morning it was transferred to NZ immigration in London for processing and this afternoon it said my application has been processed and sent to my address provided with the decision and passport. I assume because all is being returned it's possible the visa has been approved ? I didn't expect this to be so quick ( less than a week) I just hope the decision is positive and all go! Otherwise surely I would have been contacted to provide other info?? Has this happened to anyone else? Obviously excited to see a decision has been made so quickly Thanks J


Yeah I wouldn't have expected it to take much longer and I'd be very surprised if the visa hasn't been granted.
Unsure why you applied for a work visa via the family stream - partnership route. Why didn't you just apply for Residency ?


----------



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Heading to Oz in a year due to hubby's work, so I went for this option first if things change I'll apply straight away for the residency. 

But I see where your coming from!


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Janice, the same thing happened to us. We send our visa application on Monday morning, our immigration agent told us on wed evening they had been approved and sent out to us on the Friday. Did not expect them to be so quick...sounds like good news to me  x


----------



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Aww great thanks ! 

Can't wait to get the official paper work then it's book flights ( all being well).

Glad your good news came fast for you both 

😃


----------

